# My phaleanopsis named Hortan.



## pappipaph (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm very upset because it's my first orchid and(well the first one I had got )
his blooms lasted about a week in my care as a novice and now I'm 
a bit more expeirienced. However I just can't get this little guy to rebloom.
He has plenty of very healthy new roots and only one new leaf. 
I understand that phal's sometimes o oh bloom once a year but most about twice. 
I had cut his first spike down very short when I didn't know I shouldn't have 
and it's been about six months since then and no new spike.
He's growing outside and is healthy as a horse.
How much longer do you think till the next spike? Is their a particular time 
an outdoor orchid in southern california would prefer to bloom?


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 5, 2009)

:rollhappy: like your name for the phal!
First I'm not a phal person, I own 2 that I haven't been able to rebloom but I think 6 mos. is too soon to expect a new spike, especially if you cut the first one all the way down. While you're trying to exercise some patience, go out & get another plant in bloom, it helps! :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2009)

YOu could have let him rebloom on the old growth!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 5, 2009)

Now, now, remember he's a novice & realizes that! It wasn't that long ago I snipped a dried up spike off one of my masdies & instantly I thought - oh **** was that one that can rebloom off an old spike?   We live & learn!


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 5, 2009)

A lot of Phals start spiking around now. The cooler weather tends to initiate spiking. I would not necessarily expect a Phal to bloom more than once a year, though some do.

By the way has Hortan heard a Who oke:.

Susan


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2009)

luvsorchids said:


> By the way has Hortan heard a Who oke:.
> 
> Susan



:rollhappy:

I agree that most Phals bloom once a year. Maybe some species bloom more often, but most hybrids are designed to bloom once a year, but the blooms to last several months.


----------



## pappipaph (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah all my other phal's are in spike and lots of new growth and lots of blooms 
And spikes on old spikes and I'm very happy for them


----------

